# Nach Lenkertausch kann ich nicht mehr ganz einlenken. Hilfe!!!



## benji92 (29. Mai 2015)

Brauche unbedingt Hilfe.
Hab mir heute einen breiteren Lenker für mein Fully gekauft. Nach der Montage konnte ich nicht mehr komplett einlenken da die Brems und Schaltkabeln zu kurz sind.Das kabel bleibt bei starken einlenken am Vorbau hängen. Kann ich das richten ohne zum Mechaniker zu müssen?
Danke schon im voraus


----------



## Epic-Treter (29. Mai 2015)

Für solche Fälle hält jeder Radhändler entsprechende Verlängerungskabel bereit. Einfach mal im Radladen fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benji92 (29. Mai 2015)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 
Selber kann man da wahrscheinlich nichts machen oder?


----------



## Pilatus (29. Mai 2015)

als erste Hilfe könnte schon reichen die Kabel auf der anderen Seite des Gabelschafts vorbeizuführen. also auf direktem Wege. Nicht ideal, hilft aber.

edith, natürlich kannst du das selber machen. du brauchst zumindest für vorne längere Aussenhüllen und einen neuen Zug.
Youtube -> Zug wechseln


----------



## benji92 (29. Mai 2015)

Ich habe es schon versucht mit den Kabelschaft, jedoch machen die Kabel dann einen eher schlechten Eindruck. 

Das mit dem Zugwechsel werde ich mir gleich mal ansehen. Danke.


----------



## everywhere.local (29. Mai 2015)

Pilatus schrieb:


> als erste Hilfe könnte schon reichen die Kabel auf der anderen Seite des Gabelschafts vorbeizuführen. also auf direktem Wege. Nicht ideal, hilft aber.
> 
> edith, natürlich kannst du das selber machen. du brauchst zumindest für vorne längere Aussenhüllen und einen neuen Zug.
> Youtube -> Zug wechseln


man sollte doch gleich n vernünftiges Video posten, damit es nicht zu missverständnissen kommt.
ich habe das mal übernommen:


----------



## benji92 (29. Mai 2015)

Recht amüsant...


----------



## MrMapei (29. Mai 2015)

Ich habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen. Aber vermutlich ist dein Lenker zu breit. Falls noch genügend Platz ist, könntest du Brems- und Schaltungsgriffe nach innen versetzen und den Lenker kürzen.


----------



## benji92 (29. Mai 2015)

Ne. Das möchte ich nicht. Hab mir extra einen breiten Lenker gekauft...


----------



## Xingu (29. Mai 2015)

Dann musste aber immer seeehr schnell fahren, mit einem Einschlagwinkel wie bei die Moppeds, sonst wird das nix mehr!

Vielleicht reicht es aber schon am "Kabel" der hinteren Bremse zu rupfen und ein paar cm davon zu erbeuten, sofern aussen verlegt..


----------



## Normansbike (29. Mai 2015)

Reden wir Tacheles, du hast nur die Chance alles zu verlängern oder jemanden es machen zu lassen der es kann. Leider wirst du hier keinen finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aufgehts (29. Mai 2015)

breiterer lenker = längerer weg für bremsleitung + schaltzug  .
falls nicht genügend reserve vorhanden, bleibt nur ersetzen.....


----------



## everywhere.local (29. Mai 2015)

man könnte noch nen kürzeren Rahmen verbauen!


----------



## Rad-ek (29. Mai 2015)

wenn man euch als "Freunde" hat... wer braucht dann noch Feinde...


----------



## everywhere.local (29. Mai 2015)

Die praktikabelste Lösung wurde genannt und erläutert


----------



## nilspecialzed09 (29. Mai 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> man könnte noch nen kürzeren Rahmen verbauen!


du bist der allergeilste , ich kann nicht mehr 

Wie einem stumpfer Humor richtig platziert den Tag versüßen kann


----------



## benji92 (29. Mai 2015)

Danke für die einerseits hilfreichen und andrerseits hirnrissigen Antworten!! 

Bin Anfänger was das angeht also verzeiht mir meine "dumme Frage".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bener (30. Mai 2015)

Ist schon geklärt, welche Farbe das Rad hat? Das ist eklatant wichtig! Wie konntet ihr das vergessen?!?


----------



## bastea82 (30. Mai 2015)

benji92 schrieb:


> Danke für die einerseits hilfreichen und andrerseits hirnrissigen Antworten!!
> 
> Bin Anfänger was das angeht also verzeiht mir meine "dumme Frage".



Anfänger hin oder her, das einigermaßen passende Unterforum sollte man schon auswählen können.
Neben einem kürzeren Rahmen könntest du noch einen kürzeren Vorbau verbauen, verändert aber das Fahrverhalten, ansonsten bleibt dir nur die entsprechenden Leitungen zu ersetzen bzw. besser ersetzen zu lassen.

Bas


----------



## noocelo (30. Mai 2015)

wie breit sind alter und neuer lenker?


----------



## everywhere.local (1. Juni 2015)

nilspecialzed09 schrieb:


> du bist der allergeilste , ich kann nicht mehr
> 
> Wie einem stumpfer Humor richtig platziert den Tag versüßen kann


besten Dank, ich tu' mein Bestes


----------



## Thiel (1. Juni 2015)

Hat noch keiner eingeworfen, das man in solch einem Fall, einfach den Lenker kürzen kann??


----------



## Matze1983 (1. Juni 2015)

noocelo schrieb:


> wie breit sind alter und neuer lenker?



Kommt immer drauf an! Die älteren Lenker trinken nach meiner Erfahrung immer deutlich mehr und sind deswegen umso breiter.


----------



## kreisbremser (1. Juni 2015)

Oh man, selten so gelacht.. Mein Chef guckt schon komisch.
Lieber Anfänger,...
1. Kürze Rahmen Lenker Vorbau und danach die Leitungen
2. aus finanziellen Gründen fährst du wieder den schmalen alten Lenker
3. ein Bekannter oder eine Werkstatt ersetzen dir sämtliche zu kurzgeratene Leitungen...
4. Kauf ein neues Fahrrad und verschenk das aktuelle an den User mit der hilfreichsten, oder lustigsten Antwort.
5. gib deinem Lenker nie wieder Drogen, dann ist er nicht mehr so breit.


----------



## Sir Galahad (3. Juni 2015)

Der erreichte Zustand ist doch optimal. Wenn du nur halbwegs schnell fährst, schlägst du den Lenker eh nie ganz ein. Das tun nur Luser im Schleichmodus. Wenn du dich mit Speed auf "die" Fre$$e haust, verhindern die Züge ein Überdrehen des Lenkers, was evtl. den Rahmen beschädigen könnte. Nix tun ist also das Beste.

Fast alle Antworten, die du bisher erhalten hast, sind von Usern aus dem "sogenannten" KTWR (Kein Taug Wenig Reue), die sich nun nen "Spass" draus machen, Fragen von "noobs" wie "dir" zu "beantworten".


----------



## chris4711 (3. Juni 2015)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> gib deinem Lenker nie wieder Drogen, dann ist er nicht mehr so breit.


Wenns nach mir ginge... bekommst Du das Rad (Punkt 4, zweiter Teil)


----------



## everywhere.local (3. Juni 2015)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Fast alle Antworten, die du bisher erhalten hast, sind von Usern aus dem "sogenannten" KTWR (Kein Taug Wenig Reue), die sich nun nen "Spass" draus machen, Fragen von "noobs" wie "dir" zu "beantworten".


beruhig mal deine brustwarzenvorhöfe. er hat doch in einer der ersten antworten bereits gesagt bekommen, dass er längere züge verbauen muss.
was will er denn noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir Galahad (3. Juni 2015)

Liebe!


----------



## everywhere.local (3. Juni 2015)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Liebe!


tocuhé


----------



## Goonsen (3. Juni 2015)

it's a myth...


----------

